# What trains do you run most?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just a post about other people's tastes in running trains. I personally LOVE high-hood diesels with a few cars (having more than 10 pieces of rolling stock does not suit the space available unless I was running in N Scale). Now for the locos themselves, I mostly grew up with steam locomotives, so I will try to run those just as much as my diesels....although at the moment I have more diesels than steamers . I dont know what it is, but I think steam engines still hold and will continue to hold that MAGIC they've always had. They are elegant and large, proving that even if its something from a century ago, they can still HANDLE IT!:thumbsup:

What kind of trains do you have and what do you like running the most?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I have all diesels. I like the low nose style and the emd f7's. The f7's just look classy but the steam locomotive will always be the classiest to me.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

HO steamers!! Just love the look of them and all the moving parts In the drivetrain somehow make them look so powerful and allive!!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I have all diesels. I like the low nose style and the emd f7's. The f7's just look classy but the steam locomotive will always be the classiest to me.


I'm with Ranger on this one....All Diesel fleet here.....and I really like my F7A&B unit with B&O colors!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

prospect193 said:


> ho steamers!! Just love the look of them and all the moving parts in the drivetrain somehow make them look so powerful and allive!!


agreed!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

A few videos of my trains can be found on my youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/TrainManiak727

I do not have a layout yet, but I do have most of my trains being shown on here.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I swap out a lot so it is hard to say what I run the most. My favorite train to run is made up of two 2-8-2 southern locos pulling 12 heavy weight passenger cars. I always have some box cars sitting on the track some where.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I have mostly diesels, but I do have 1 steamer. I plan on getting a Climax and a 3-truck Shay.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> I swap out a lot so it is hard to say what I run the most. My favorite train to run is made up of two 2-8-2 southern locos pulling 12 heavy weight passenger cars. I always have some box cars sitting on the track some where.


care to share the photo of that steamer? 

thanks!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

jjb727 said:


> care to share the photo of that steamer?
> 
> thanks!


here is a link to my photo gallery

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=758





 
There are not 12 cars on this train. I will have to make a new video.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> here is a link to my photo gallery
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=758
> 
> ...


Nice! I see you double headed some of those trains!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I run other people's trains more than mine. When I do get to run mine it's the consist of 4 DD40's or a consist of 8 U boats or low and slow is my 3 truck Shay!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I made video by request. I posted it in the model train video section. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=133922#post133922


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I run other people's trains more than mine. When I do get to run mine it's the consist of 4 DD40's or a consist of 8 U boats or low and slow is my 3 truck Shay!


awesome! i like to run my 4-8-4's next to each other or going in opposite directions


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

So how many cars do you guys typically run with your trains? I typically have from 7 to 10 cars (the 10th car being the caboose or the "EOT" car). Having longer trains would require a longer layout and I do not have the space for it....unless of course it was in N scale, but you lose the "smoke" feature if you're running steam trains on N scale.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Max train on my layout is about 10 regular cars. Although I do have an ore-car unit train of 24 cars, but they are only 30ft cars. Max length is dictated by the shortest passing siding. (although I designed all of my arrival/departure tracks and passing sidings for this optimal length.)


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Anything with sound! I run the switchers and the Shays the most. Also a Gp9 with MOW equipment. Usually 5-8 cars. The only ones I regulaily MU are the RS-3's.

Craig


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Normal train on my layout is about 10 or less. The longger ones are a pain.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> Normal train on my layout is about 10 or less. The longger ones are a pain.


Especially if you try to run them at max speed lol


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheap ones hwell: :laugh:

Yeah we really only have cheap diesels atm.

I'm digging the look of some of the more complex steamers. I can see myself with a couple i nthe future, once we've got a bigger layout.

One that I'd really love to add to the collection is the Train from BTTF, and a kitbashed Delorian too, just like one of the other members here :thumbsup:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

i love my napa valley passenger train, and ill run that one as much as i can!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I have alot of both steam and diesel. We also have a bunch of Thomas train stuff that gets run quite a bit. The usual lineup is a loco and 4-5 cars, but on a few occasions, we've setup the F7A&B with about 30 cars. Looks like a giant snake slithering around my layout 

I'm slowly converting my fleet to DCC/sound, but that's a spendy venture and will probably take years to finish. SOme of my locos are so old that just getting them cleaned up is a project itself. But I cant stand to see a train thrown out, even if it's broken.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> I have alot of both steam and diesel. We also have a bunch of Thomas train stuff that gets run quite a bit. The usual lineup is a loco and 4-5 cars, but on a few occasions, we've setup the F7A&B with about 30 cars. Looks like a giant snake slithering around my layout
> 
> I'm slowly converting my fleet to DCC/sound, but that's a spendy venture and will probably take years to finish. SOme of my locos are so old that just getting them cleaned up is a project itself. But I cant stand to see a train thrown out, even if it's broken.


you can always put any piece of a train, broken or worn out, to work as something else !


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

i just run what ever the heck I grab honestly, I got a mix of american and euro trains and I run them any time I can...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I run everything I own. Depends on my mood. Can range from Athearn to Varney!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

jjb727 said:


> you can always put any piece of a train, broken or worn out, to work as something else !


Actually I've taken a pile of broken rail cars and cannibalized them to only have one or two that are beyond repair or just shells left over. I have an entire workbench dedicated to working on models and when it comes to rail cars, there isnt much I cant fix at this point.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a fetish for steam. In fact, I have over 15 of them and counting! I like my Mantua's best!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> Actually I've taken a pile of broken rail cars and cannibalized them to only have one or two that are beyond repair or just shells left over. I have an entire workbench dedicated to working on models and when it comes to rail cars, there isnt much I cant fix at this point.


Well, what i mean is that you can build a "train yunk yard" to create a scene with the stuff you no longer use ! I have a couple of box cars that I am going to use as "portable" buildings in certain areas of my future layout.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I have a fetish for steam. In fact, I have over 15 of them and counting! I like my Mantua's best!


i LOVE steam! I only have 4 units right now, but I plan to get one more soon. Diesels are cool too, but Steam has a special place in my heart because they are just so elegant.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Right now im running a different train with a different locomotive every other night. I want to vary it it up a little so it doesnt get old and boring.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I run Steam and Diesel. I have more diesels though, but am working on more steam.

I love the looks of the Alco FA and PA better than the E's or the F's but I have both types, and some modern diesels as well as Phase 4 Amtrak.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I like High Hoods and Morse for diesel, as well as some F7 units or GP9's. For steam, I like the 4-6-6-4 Challenger, 4-8-8-4 Big Boy, Mikados, Northerns, J Class, Hudson, and 4-4-0 Americans. My next steam engine will be a 4-4-0 UP!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I do love my Doodlebug. I pull a stakebed full of loose cargo and a fishing boat around with it. I have an Athearn KC Southern powered A & B that has not yet been tested. I am taking it to the club today. I also like my Athearn KATY switcher.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

jjb727 said:


> Well, what i mean is that you can build a "train yunk yard" to create a scene with the stuff you no longer use ! I have a couple of box cars that I am going to use as "portable" buildings in certain areas of my future layout.


Ah. I totally missed the mark on that one. Yeah I had the "bone yard" for awhile but then the lumber company moved in and had all the shells and frames cut up and sold for scrap (I moved them to the parts bucket under the table). When I get the new layout done next winter, the only "sceniking" I'm doing on the yard is the bone pile of stuff beyond repair. In fact I have some sections left over from when I cut down a few passenger cars that I'll try my hand at weathering and make some hillbilly storage shed out of them.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> Ah. I totally missed the mark on that one. Yeah I had the "bone yard" for awhile but then the lumber company moved in and had all the shells and frames cut up and sold for scrap (I moved them to the parts bucket under the table). When I get the new layout done next winter, the only "sceniking" I'm doing on the yard is the bone pile of stuff beyond repair. In fact I have some sections left over from when I cut down a few passenger cars that I'll try my hand at weathering and make some hillbilly storage shed out of them.


awesome! i was just giving you a suggestion.


----------

